# Obama Commutes Sentences of Crack Cocaine Offenders



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Obama commutes sentences of eight crack cocaine offenders - NBC Politics


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

They're probably all Muslim. :watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Not surprising, that's who he represents. They're his constituency. Liberals always care more about the rights of criminal miscreants than they do the law abiding, one of the reasons why they don't approve of people defending themselves against these lowlifes. They made the decision to sell and use crack cocaine and are responsible for all the mayhem that it causes, let them rot in prison for all I care.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

New and improved huh? :watching:

Is that something like hope and change? :anim_lol:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

And you can keep all your weapons.... Period :smt043


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> Obama commutes sentences of eight crack cocaine offenders - NBC Politics


Maybe some of them sold cocaine to G.W. Bush while he was at Yale in college? Did anyone bother to ask that question?


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow, a Bush brasher...rare to find in a gun community!


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

I like Bush, actually. He and his wife were a beautiful first couple.

You just need to keep in mind that the drug thing cuts both ways.

Bush had a pretty good presidency and handled most issues well.

EXCEPT when he got sidetracked with Saddam and lost his focus on Bin Laden.

But thanks to Obama and the CIA, Bin Laden was finally caught and executed.

Bush was the first one to be told about it outside of the situation room.

So Obama likes Bush also.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

AdamSmith said:


> ...
> 
> But thanks to Obama and the CIA, Bin Laden was finally caught and executed.
> 
> ...


You think Obama knew about the op before it happened? There have been rumors and anecdotal stories galore that the op actually had its roots and support entirely outside his inner circle and that he was only informed that he needed to "see something" and was then led into the room and shown the real time footage as it happened.

I actually find more credence in that than anything else...that Obama is not really the power here, he's merely the puppet of others and that there is quite the internal power struggle between extremist and moderate Dems (with the former winning) much akin to the Repubs and the Tea party, but mainstream media doesn't report on the Dems because they're complicit in all of it.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> You think Obama knew about the op before it happened? There have been rumors and anecdotal stories galore that the op actually had its roots and support entirely outside his inner circle and that he was only informed that he needed to "see something" and was then led into the room and shown the real time footage as it happened.
> 
> I actually find more credence in that than anything else...that Obama is not really the power here, he's merely the puppet of others and that there is quite the internal power struggle between extremist and moderate Dems (with the former winning) much akin to the Repubs and the Tea party, but mainstream media doesn't report on the Dems because they're complicit in all of it.


I do know that Obama ordered a multifold increase in CIA drone strikes. And as such he focused on Afghanistan and northern Pakistan and refocused on Bin Laden.

And like any good CEO he let the CIA do their thing.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

The only problem there is that he's not a CEO, nor would I even remotely classify him as "good"


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> The only problem there is that he's not a CEO, nor would I even remotely classify him as "good"


That's because you sound like "far right." The same folks that shut down the gov't and resulted in IRS forms being delay by 1 month.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Back to the topic...These criminals who 'rot in jail' do so to the tune of over $30,000 a year in expenses that the rest of us have to pay. It was always a bad idea to over fill the prisons with drug offenders under mandatory minimum sentencing nonsense. How come the land of the free has more prisoners than any other country in the world? It makes no sense to incarcerate a person for using drugs. If they DO something while under the influence then fine, send 'em away for the crime they commit , but some dude getting high in his living room is the very definition of 'not my business.' I say we change the laws that put harmless people in jail and get the ones that are already in there OUT. But pardons are not the way to make a significant change to the system.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

AdamSmith said:


> That's because you sound like "far right." The same folks that shut down the gov't and resulted in IRS forms being delay by 1 month.


Couldn't be further from the truth...I despise both extremes, the far left and the far right. Both live with blinders on when in reality there are many more shades of gray (50 seems to be the popular #  )

That being said, if I had to choose one of those sides to represent me, then yes, the right would be closer but only because I am right of center.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Gruesome said:


> Back to the topic...These criminals who 'rot in jail' do so to the tune of over $30,000 a year in expenses that the rest of us have to pay. It was always a bad idea to over fill the prisons with drug offenders under mandatory minimum sentencing nonsense. How come the land of the free has more prisoners than any other country in the world? It makes no sense to incarcerate a person for using drugs. If they DO something while under the influence then fine, send 'em away for the crime they commit , but some dude getting high in his living room is the very definition of 'not my business.' I say we change the laws that put harmless people in jail and get the ones that are already in there OUT. But pardons are not the way to make a significant change to the system.


Fair point but your equivalence of "some dude getting high in his living room" is a far cry from the crack cocaine smuggling, dealing, and all that nonsense. We're not talking about someone who smokes the occasional joint here...we're dealing with drug lords who are pushing that crap into the US, and the govt is letting it happen.

It's so funny because while we are all trying to convince people that guns are not the danger here, it's patently evident that drug use has a very high correlation with violence in America. I would venture to guess that the top five factors contributing to violent crime are:

Drug use
Poverty
Upbringing
Govt dependence
Mental health problems

Now I'm no sociologist (though I did study poly sci in hs, college, and graduate school), but I'm pretty familiar with our court system, and juvenile delinquency in particular, so have seen many studies, written a few others, and seen first hand evidence, albeit anecdotal that the above are primary reasons people, especially kids, turn to crime.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

If you're gonna smoke or snort, you gotta have a supply stream.

I am continually amazed at the far right, with their cocaine involvement, still spewing war on drugs propaganda. It sells.

Anything that gets votes locally for the far right sells.

Obama bashing -- that sells too.

We shall see how the voting turns out in the coming fall, as the rest of the right reaps the bitter fruits of the far right's antics over the past couple of years.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AdamSmith:
"We shall see how the voting turns out in the coming fall, as the rest of the right reaps the bitter fruits of the far right's antics over the past couple of years."

The far right doesn't have to do anything. Obamacare alone will do him and the far left in. There are such things as left wing radicals too, including the current occupant of the White House who promised to fundamentally change America. Change America to what? A socialist dictatorship or a third world nation? Government dependence breeds more poverty and enslaves those who are dependent on it, and pushes those who are in the middle class further down the economic ladder, as they will be needed to support a growing class of impoverished people. It can't be done by bankrupting the rich alone there's just not enough of them. A growing impoverished class of people is the key to the Democratic parties power structure, that's why they're so eager to import more poverty into this country thru amnesty for illegal immigrants. The sad part of it is, only the politicians who got us into this mess will benefit because they will have sucked up the nations wealth thru exorbitant taxation, leaving the rest of us high and dry. The next step will have to be forced labor, someone, somehow, somewhere will have to feed, clothe and house the masses. As for the war on drugs, no question about it, it has been a total failure just like prohibition, only now it's a different substance and a different class of criminals. I could care less what an individual does in the privacy of their own homes, it's what they do outside the home in order to obtain drugs that concerns me. Hard core drug users usually are not employable and resort to stealing and selling drugs to support themselves and their destructive habit. What do we do with them? Continue to let them roam free and wreak havoc on the rest of society? Who's going to hire them? Especially with a criminal record. It's more than likely they'll resume their life of crime.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

desertman said:


> AdamSmith:
> "We shall see how the voting turns out in the coming fall, as the rest of the right reaps the bitter fruits of the far right's antics over the past couple of years."
> 
> The far right doesn't have to do anything. Obamacare alone will do him and the far left in. There are such things as left wing radicals too, including the current occupant of the White House who promised to fundamentally change America. Change America to what? A socialist dictatorship or a third world nation? Government dependence breeds more poverty and enslaves those who are dependent on it, and pushes those who are in the middle class further down the economic ladder, as they will be needed to support a growing class of impoverished people. It can't be done by bankrupting the rich alone there's just not enough of them. A growing impoverished class of people is the key to the Democratic parties power structure, that's why they're so eager to import more poverty into this country thru amnesty for illegal immigrants. The sad part of it is, only the politicians who got us into this mess will benefit because they will have sucked up the nations wealth thru exorbitant taxation, leaving the rest of us high and dry. The next step will have to be forced labor, someone, somehow, somewhere will have to feed, clothe and house the masses. As for the war on drugs, no question about it, it has been a total failure just like prohibition, only now it's a different substance and a different class of criminals. I could care less what an individual does in the privacy of their own homes, it's what they do outside the home in order to obtain drugs that concerns me. Hard core drug users usually are not employable and resort to stealing and selling drugs to support themselves and their destructive habit. What do we do with them? Continue to let them roam free and wreak havoc on the rest of society? Who's going to hire them? Especially with a criminal record. It's more than likely they'll resume their life of crime.


You may be correct about extreme left agendas being inappropriate for the nation, but extreme right agendas are no better, which include dismantling social security and medicare, bankrupting and shutting down the federal government, continued protracted world wide warfare for the sole benefit of the military industrial complex, oil drilling everywhere, and more tax cuts for the rich.

At any rate, both extreme ends have been a pox on their respective sides of the aisle, and November 4, 2014 will be the reckoning day.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AdamSmith:
You've got your Liberal talking points memorized well. I will try to refute them.

As long as there's someone to pay taxes the federal government or any government will never be bankrupt, social security and medicare will never be dis-mantled. They haven't been yet no matter who was in power. Unfortunately, both are Ponzi schemes. In addition those programs were forced upon us. The ratio of workers needed to support beneficiaries are dwindling, and there are not enough jobs now, or are being created to employ enough workers to support the system. This does not even take into consideration the waste fraud and abuse. The government shutdown was temporary and lasted for 16 days. The ravaging and disrupting effects of Obamacare will be with us for a long time, and so far has proven that the government is not very good at running anything let alone 1/6 of the economy. Why should it? It's a monopoly that's accountable to no one, and has the power to force people to comply no matter how inefficient it is being run. Don't pay your taxes, you could end up in jail or have your assets seized. I'm flabbergasted that so many people put so much faith in government.
The world depends on oil and it's gotta come from somewhere, and so far there are no viable alternatives to eliminating it as an economical energy source. I can't imagine solar powered freight trains, tractor trailers or other means of transportation, they all have to burn some sort of fossil fuel in order to generate enough power to move them efficiently. This doesn't even take into consideration lubrication or plastics needed for their construction which all depend on oil, or other natural resources.
Mankind has always been at war for centuries, unfortunately there are evil people and countries who wish to enslave, terrorize and control the entire world. Someone has got to stop them. Should we have not fought WW2? Should we allow countries to harbor and train terrorists so they can fly planes into buildings on our shores, or one day get a hold of nuclear weapons? Or do we just sit down and sing "Kumbaya" with them in the hopes that they will leave us alone. It's not America's fault that those countries governments have plundered their assets.
"Tax cuts for the rich" is a strategy to create class warfare and envy in America to divide the nation and is straight out of Alinsky's playbook, Obama being his disciple. Should we tax them into oblivion? What incentive will anyone have to be successful at anything if the government comes in and confiscates the fruits of someone else's labor? Only to distribute it to those who don't. Have you ever gotten a job from a poor person? 
I'm not trying to imply that there should not be some sort of "safety net" for those less fortunate due to uncontrollable circumstances. But what happens when the net gets so full it sinks the boat that cast the net?

"At any rate, both extreme ends have been a pox on their respective sides of the aisle, and November 4, 2014 will be the reckoning day."

As far as I'm concerned there is no middle ground, either you're for something or against it. How can you be kind of in favor of, or against abortion, gun control, excessive spending, illegal immigration, whatever? When you reach middle ground through compromise somebody is giving something up and eventually we will all end up losing everything as our freedom and liberty get chipped away a little at a time, by an over bearing, corrupt government and unscrupulous politicians.


"The law has been used to destroy it's own objective; It has been applied to annihilating the justice that it was supposed to maintain; to limiting and destroying rights which it's real purpose was to respect. The law has placed the collective force at the disposal of the unscrupulous who wish, without risk, to exploit the person, liberty, and property of others. It has converted plunder into a right in order to protect plunder. And it has converted lawful defense into a crime, in order to punish lawful defense." "But it is also true that a man may live and satisfy his wants by seizing and consuming the products of the labor of others. This process is the origin of plunder." --- The Law by Frederic Bastiat (1801-1850) French economist, statesman, and author. Pretty much sums up my political philosophy!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Go duck dynasty


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Holy crap you guys get into some long drawn out writings n readings.. Take a break n breath n some oxygen.
It's all redundant, make your point .


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

All this cheerleading from both sides of the aisle is just a big waste of time and energy.

The far right was confident of victory in the last national elections and yet they only swept-in 47%.

I suspect that Nov 2014 will be similar. No cheerleading needed.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

AdamSmith said:


> All this cheerleading from both sides of the aisle is just a big waste of time and energy.
> 
> The far right was confident of victory in the last national elections and yet they only swept-in 47%.
> 
> I suspect that Nov 2014 will be similar. No cheerleading needed.


Whatever, liberals are liberals, conservatives are conservatives, gays are gays, can i say a vagina and penis go together more then a penis and Anus go together,, I am not judging, but I do want to stay within the forum rules n regulations. 
FORUM MODERATORS,,,IF ANY WAY I AM OUT OF LINE ,,PLEASE DELETE THIS POST.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Liberals are only liberal about spending tax money that has not yet been raised.

And conservatives only tend to conserve tax cuts for the rich.

You are much better off discarding these useless terms.

I classify politicians and their followers as either far left, moderate left, moderate right, and far right.

The far ends of both give their sides of the aisle a bad name.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

On your separate topic of orifices of the human body, these various non-traditional activities are ancient and go back thousands of years.

The only issue of modern enlightenment is how to treat them politically now?

There is no reason to read an English translation of a Hebrew and Greek book and derive political views from it.

In the first place, marriage and retirement should not be subsidized on the basis of marital status, but in the USA as in many other nations, it does.

Once subsidized, with lower tax rates, and higher retirement payouts, then the alternative community is going to want "equal rights" as well.

There is no logical reason to deny them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

AdamSmith said:


> On your separate topic of orifices of the human body, these various non-traditional activities are ancient and go back thousands of years.
> 
> The only issue of modern enlightenment is how to treat them politically now?
> 
> ...


I'm quoting "DUCK DYNASTY" my man.. There is a potential movement afoot. Politically


----------

